# How much Horsepower?



## wcmlsx (Oct 23, 2017)

Preparing to make my first tractor purchase, and have no prior experience. I am looking at compact models, overall HP 33 and 38, one with PTO HP of 26, and the other with 30. The tractor will have a front end loader, and I will use a 60 inch cutter and a 58 inch reverse tiller. First, will there be much difference in the overall HP from 33 to 38, and is the PTO of 26 - 30 sufficient for the implements. 
Thank you for your comments.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

Don't know about the tiller but for the cutter you'll need 30 pto hp.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good chance you'll lose more horse power if you purchase HST compare to gear transmission.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I would not believe the published HP requirements for the tiller. I have a 33 HP NAA, and a King Kutter riller rated for 25 HP was a little too much. The gearing in the older tractors is too high to be effective. It will pull the tiller, but the governor surges badly, causing the ground to washboard. Also, you only get.about 60% of the rated tractor HP to the ground. Shop wisely and take all info into consideration for tractor and implements. I personally think a tractor in the 40+ HP range would suit your needs better. Just my opinion.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

A Yanmar or Deere diesel will do exactly what you mentioned, just be sure to 30Hp or a little better. 

Mine is a 31Hp using 6ft brush hog mower, 2 double row disc harrow, 9-inch auger, simple bottom plow, box-blade (grading), 6ft straight blade (snow), and tiller. 

Depending on the soil and tilling, even a wimpy 24Hp tractor can just get by, but I would recommend it. Soil is a funny thing in different seasons. Too sandy, clay, wet, dry, rocks, roots, etc can all play a factor. Thus, 30Hp or better is a winner.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's a JD-750 diesel. Do note, a diesel has much more torque vs. gas, so the Hp isn't the only thing to look at. 






http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/1/112-john-deere-750-engine.html
About 20Hp in a diesel. 

A JD 850/950 or Yanmar equal diesel would be the CUT. The 750 would be a bare minimum. A 650 isn't ideal and it's only a 2-cly too. 

What are the 2 tractors you are considering?


----------

